# Curiosity, a LJ Summary ~ Signing your work.



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

I got curious what everyone else did on here for signing their work.. so I searched and for some reason became interested in summarizing the findings: from every forum I could find in the search function, making sure tha I am not counting individuals twice, but also adding among multiple categories individuals who currently use multiple methods. Individuals who have changed methods are only counted in their current method category. I have included myself already under carved and stamped

As of : Oct 1, 2012 ~
Burner / Branding Iron ~ 20
Ink / Sharpie / Pen ~ 21
Carved / Etched / Stamped ~ 8
Stamped Ink / Laser Printer Iron-on (1)~ 4
Inlay (2) / Plaque (2) / Decal (2) / Penny ~ (4) ~ 8
Nothing ~ 3

The methods also seem to be:
Logo - mostly burning
Signature - mostly sharpie or pen
Date is most often not included in burning or carving, and most often in sharpie/pen and inlay.. the inlaid penny is a great idea I read in one string.

I also thought the essay.. I mean post (lol) by Mark A. DeCou in this forum string was great. I sign all of my work, because they are my legacy and I want to be remembered…so I take the time hand carve and (or get lazy and hand stamp) my logo onto my woodwork… logo and date onto all my art work.. but never my signature.. because if they have to remember my logo they will have to remember me.. else what is the point? if it works for silver smiths.. it works for me.

So if you have not posted what you do to sign your work.. please post and I will include you in the numbers above and change the date to most recent update. If you have already posted and want to share again (though I will double check names) if you would be so kind as to add "repost" in to your forum post. If not.. enjoy a bit of info about our LJ community. Thanks


----------



## grfrazee (Jul 17, 2012)

Usually I use a Sharpie, especially for small, oddly-shaped things like turnings. If I owned a logo burner, I would use it for furniture.

I try to sign all of my work, but occasionally forget if I'm in a rush to finish.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

I use a woodburning iron to burn my signature in most of the things i make. I typically name the piece too.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Name, town and date in pencil, somewhere inside a drawer or carcase.


----------



## BenI (Jun 8, 2012)

I use a Sharpie but I haven't built anything to actually sell yet. If/when I build and sell, probably use a pencil or something less obvious but still evident.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

I burn my own "stamp" on most o my stuff.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

Just picked up a woodburner from Michaels today to sign stuff with. With a 40% off coupon, it was only $18


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I don't yet. I am trying to decide what I want exactly.


----------



## Gatorjim (May 12, 2012)

I'm going to brand mine I have the design ready just need to bite the bullet and get it made.


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

Electric branding iron from Woodcraft with name, city and date.


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

I use a "branding iron" (that my wife ordered for me from Lee Valley Tools) to put my name onto projects, and I use a penny to date the piece as shown in one of my projects at . . . http://lumberjocks.com/projects/48529
A 3/4" forstner bit will create a recess which is a perfect fit for a penny. For a full set of Coin-Sized Forstner Bits try . . . http://www.leevalley.com 
It's interesting to see the various methods being listed.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)




----------



## OmegaRed (Sep 19, 2012)

Here's what I have been using on little projects here and there. Pretty cool, but then again I designed it so I should like it!


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

I will use both plaques and engraving for my pens once my hardware setup is done.


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

BTW maybe Martin could add some kind of pool stuff to ease stats like these


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I use a branding iron, but I think I like patron's the best. That inlaid moon is very cool…


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

I user a rubber stamp. Stamp it onto the bottom / back of each item that leaves the shop. The stamp has my company name, city, state, phone number and website. I want people to be able to find me to get repeat orders. Can't count the number of sales made because someone saw my product at another's house and got my info off the back of the product. I also date the back of each item with the exact date it was completed. This is due to being CPSIA compliant.


----------



## Gshepherd (May 16, 2012)

Sharpie, By hand seems more of a personal touch…..


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Branding Iron.
Made me a Japanese inspired logo years back and bought a branding iron.

Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## BHolcombe (Sep 19, 2012)

I print my name with a testers gold paint pen. I believe my furniture to be considered 'Studio' furniture and I feel a signature by hand best represents what it is.


----------



## msmith1199 (Oct 24, 2012)

I'd like to get a brading iron, but my problem is I named my business based on what names were available for websites. I wanted a .com website with my first name and the only thing I could find available was markscustomwoodcrafts.com. Every other combination of Mark and woodworking was taken with the .com extension. So the problem I found was my business name doesn't fit on any of the branding irons. Well the name would fit, but I'd like to have the website on it too, or at the least the full business name along with the City and state. I'd like to have enough info on it so if somebody sees my work someplace, they could find me based on the brand. Anybody know a company that has larger branding irons?


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

I woodburn a logo and stamp the date onto my projects


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

Didn't think my stuff was good enough to sign, except my workbench. My signature is hidden under a removable panel.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I usually use a rubber stamp and a penny from the year the piece was made.


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

I don't sign my work as of now. If I die they will go "can't find any work from the great artist Bob." Then it will become a great where's waldo kind of moment


----------



## hunter71 (Sep 4, 2009)

I brand most things. I like the brass hand held type and heat it with my torch. I love to inlay penny's, but getting them seems to be a challenge, especially early in the year. When caught by someone and forced, I will use a sharpie.


----------



## greg48 (Nov 7, 2010)

A sharpie works for me, but I usually leave a small poem, scripture passage, or prayer/blessing with name and date in an inconspicuous place to be found at a later date, if it's found at all. My work is not noteworthy or artistic, but it is a piece of me, and I leave them around like bread crumbs.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I leave my DNA on mine, generally in the form of some blood. But I'm not in the DNA database yet (not a convicted criminal), so people are on their own for finding me, so far.

I'll probably end up like David with an inlaid feature. That's pretty cool. It may end up looking like my avatar, which is going to be tough to do.


----------



## TorqNut (Apr 29, 2012)

I don't mark or sign my projects yet (mostly small turnings). I haven't decided whether I want to do that when I grow up or not.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

I really find the necessity to sign all pieces. Most stuff I've done so far i've used a set of metal letter punches but they are HF cheapies. Eventually I'd like to get a brand because it seems like thats an easy way to make something look not home made


----------



## RichardH (Mar 7, 2010)

I usually use a pilot sharp ball point pen to sort of carve in my logo, date, and type of wood. Once I have a nice indention, I usually have to go over it several times to load it with ink.


----------



## RVroman (Nov 9, 2012)

Branding iron for the occasional flat work, but as I primarily turn I sign/date/type of wood on the bottom with a wood burner and a writing tip.


----------



## ward63 (Dec 12, 2009)

Rubber stamp that I had made when I was 10yrs old. Cost 90 cents or I use my Hanko.
If I remember.


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

I use a set of seals that were made for me in china and tiawan. The red in stamp you see on scrolls and such. One from when I was single, and one with my married family name. I have always signed my art and woodwork that way. Unfortunatly it has the effect of causing some people to think it was made in china…. but they can figure it out someday.


----------

